# Mouse with tumour getting picked on



## Angelames (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I have two female mice living together. Lilly has always been the dominant mouse but since Lulu's tumour has started to get very large she has been picking on her. Today I checked them and Lulu has a fresh cut on her back. I will bathe the wound and keep it clean. It might have been something in the cage but I have checked it out and cannot see anything that is obviously sharp. I was wondering if she is getting picked on because she is sick? Should I separate them? Lulu doesn't have long left I don't think because her tumour is growing really quickly and she has started going down hill in the last couple of days.

Any help is very much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## tillyandapril (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi,
My mouse had a tumor as well and her health started deteriorating pretty quickly. If Lulu is struggling and the tumor is affecting her health and you don't think she has much longer, I would say have her put down. You wouldn't want her to suffer. Sorry


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

They are sometimes Cysts which need to be lanced. I have seen dogs and horses with them. I just think its very confusing as people say tumours when it could be a cyst. They are full of fluid and if not lanced dry up of their own accord but must be mighty uncomfortable for them.


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

Sadly, the most common source of lumps in older female mice are tumors of the mammary glands.
There's always the option to have a vet check it out. They can do a fine needle biopsy and look at the cells under the microscope. That way they can distinguish tumors from abscesses or ccysts most of the time.
If the result is that it's a tumor, the prognosis is rather bad. 
Most of the time they are malign and metastasize in other organs. 
I kept my doe as long as she seemed comfortable. Yesterday I saw a crust on one of the tumors, so I put her to sleep. (before the skin over the tumor opened up more and caused her pain)
that's imho the best thing you can do. If you think she's uncomfortable or if she's being picked on and hurt by her cagemates, it seems like it's time to end it, as sad as that might be.


----------

